# Update 9.0 extrem instabil



## Zappaesk (17. April 2014)

Geht das nur mir so, oder ist bei euch der neue Update extrem instabil? Es stürzt mir permanent ab, das hatte ich bislang nie. 

Echt nervig wenn man aus praktisch jedem Gefecht rausgerissen wird und auch nicht mehr reinkommt weil WoT sich beim Neustart direkt wieder verabschiedet...


----------



## coroc (17. April 2014)

Es ist nicht nur bei dir so. Kann es zwar nicht bei mir bestätigen, aber das offizielle Forum scheint in solchen Problemen zu ersticken, und auch in Sammelthreads liest man davon, dass es Crashs gibt...


----------



## DarkMo (18. April 2014)

soll wohl an der hellcat liegen. hab ich grad im ST gelesen. (einfach mal seiten 3588-3592 lesen - also gerade die letzten 5e da halt ^^ (weis ned, wo wir genau sind grad xD) da wurds mehrfach erwähnt)


----------



## coroc (18. April 2014)

Die Hellcat ist ein offiziell bestätigter (Ja, sowas gibts ) Bug. Allerdings ist das nicht das erste mal seit 9.0, dass ich von Crashes lese. Auf jeden Fall solls auch mit anderen Panzer crashen. Ich gucke mal, was sich machen lässt. 

Meine gelesen haben, dass demnächst ein Micropatch kommen soll, der die Bugs beseitigt. Wobei 9.1 ja auch zur Beseitugung der Bugs dienen soll, welche mit 9.0 eingeführt wurden. 

Auf jeden Fall haandelt WG wiedermal toll nach dem Motto: "It´s not a bug, it´s a feature!"


----------



## TheUnderclocker (18. April 2014)

Wargaming:"Das ist gewünscht, dass das Spiel sich schließt, um die Balance zwischen beiden Teams zu gewährleisten."

So stelle ich mir das vor


----------



## Zappaesk (18. April 2014)

Ich hab die Hellcat nicht, d.h. an der kanns bei mir nicht liegen. Ich habe mit diversen deutschen Arties Probleme und mit dem Stug III G (ich liebe das Ding!).

Mal sehen ob der angekündigte Bugfix was bringt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. April 2014)

Bei mir läuft alles super auch mit Hellcat habe 0 Probleme.


----------



## coroc (19. April 2014)

Es gab ja gestern auch einen Patch ^^

WoT Game Crash Bug Fix | For The Record und WoT “Crash Bug” – Update | For The Record wobei das nix gebracht haben soll...

Es scheint ja auch nicht bei allen so zu sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. April 2014)

Aktuell läufts auch bei mir stabil, es scheint tagesformabhängig zu sein.


----------



## coroc (19. April 2014)

Auf welchem Server spielst du? EU1 oder EU2?


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. April 2014)

ich hab momentan ein problem mit der grafik.
Die Schrift ist in wot extre verwaschen und die grafik ist sehr verwaschen wenn ich ohne zoom gucke.
im zoom wird wieder alles klr ka was da loos ist.


----------



## O815Gamer (22. April 2014)

Bei mir stürzt es auch häufig ab, allerdings nur im Low-Tier. Ist das die WG-Aktion gegen Sealclubbing? xD 
(Nein ich mache sowas nicht, ich fahre nur mit nem Kumpel Zug, der letztens mit WoT angefangen hat  )

An Panzern: Hellcat, PzIV und bei nem Kumpel die M44. Alles auf EU1. Kommen nach dem Absturz auch nicht mehr ins Spiel, bis die Runde zu Ende ist.
Auf Youtube findet man auch schon den ersten Bug-User. Hat ein Spiel gedreht, weil die letzten 6 Gegner den Absturz hatten und nicht mehr ins Spiel kamen xD

Auf Panzern Ü-Tier6 hatte ich den Fehler noch nie, auch wenn ich oft T54 fahre (ist ja auch in HD)


----------



## risenfromashes (22. April 2014)

O815Gamer schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt es auch häufig ab, allerdings nur im Low-Tier. Ist das die WG-Aktion gegen Sealclubbing? xD
> (Nein ich mache sowas nicht, ich fahre nur mit nem Kumpel Zug, der letztens mit WoT angefangen hat  )
> 
> An Panzern: Hellcat, PzIV und bei nem Kumpel die M44. Alles auf EU1. Kommen nach dem Absturz auch nicht mehr ins Spiel, bis die Runde zu Ende ist.
> ...


 
Kann leider bestätigen, dass auch Ü6 Crashes auftauchen. Gerade im Tiger 1 den Crash gehabt. Es war nur noch 3vs3 und wollte einen AT2 von hinten holen. Zack...Desktop. Wie es einfach nur nervt!


----------



## coroc (23. April 2014)

So wie es aussieht wird Freitag der Patch gepatcht  Zumindest aufm Ami-Server. Der Patch soll gegen gegen die FPS-Drops und  Crashes helfen...

Quelle: Hotfix 9.0.1 is Coming | For The Record


----------



## O815Gamer (23. April 2014)

Hoffen wir mal, dass es hilft. Obwohl ich gestern keinen Absturz hatte


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. April 2014)

Ich habe ein seeehr nerviges problem was neu hinzugekommen ist.
OBwohl mein pc eine echte High End Maschine ist braucht er seit 9.0 bestimmt 4min bis ich ins game komme.
Was mir auffältl ist wenn ich auf Play drücke, dass er bei Prozesse erst nur 9.000 kapazitäten bekommt bis nach 4min er mal 45.000 kapazitäten erreicht hat und das game startet.
hat nochjemand das problem?


----------



## böhser onkel (24. April 2014)

Wad fürn nen pc hasst?


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. April 2014)

i5 3470, gtx 760 palit jetstream, be quiet l8 530w, 8gb crucial ballistix ddr3 1600mhz sport, San Disk extreme 240gb, windows 7 64 bit


----------



## HausUkko (25. April 2014)

Habe auch das Problem das WoT andauernd abstürzt.
Schlisst sich einfach ohne Rückmeldung, dazu kommt das ich immer wieder Mikroruckler habe, wenn ich mit der Kamera herum schwenke. 
Ma schaun wies jetzt mit dem Mini-Patch ist (ca.12 MB )


----------



## DarkMo (25. April 2014)

es soll wohl an der kettenberechnerei der hd-modelle gelegen haben, was sie jetzt hoffentlich mit dem patch behoben haben. was ich bisher so laß klang zumindest ermunternd ^^


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. April 2014)

seit dem patch der ebenkam dauert das starten des games sogar 10min!
eine große schweinerei


----------



## böhser onkel (26. April 2014)

Bei mir hängt er auch immer


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. April 2014)

Mein neuester fund ist, wenn man in der garage ist auf "Ins Gefecht" drückt und ganz schnell seinen tank in 360grad drehung begutachtet hängt sich das game auf.


----------



## Original-80 (27. April 2014)

Also die Crashes, bei denen es einem aus dem Spiel wirft und nicht wieder ins Game rein lässt (also erneuter und wiederholter Absturz im Kartenladeschirm solange die gespielte Runde läuft) liegen denke ich an installierten Mods. Hatte es Gestern wieder vermehrt und habe profilaktisch den Resmod-Ordner offen gelassen und die Dateien nach dem Crash auf den Desktop rübergeschoben, das Spiel wieder gestartet und siehe da ich kam (mit Glück sogar manchmal noch am Leben) wieder ins Match.

Natürlich will ich nicht auf meine geschätzten Mods verzichten und (da die Crashes ja eher sporadisch wenn auch extrem ärgerlich sind) hab sie nach der Runde wieder reingeschoben und hoffe mal auf eine Überarbeitung der fleißigen Modder in den nächsten Tagen.

Zu den Verdächtigen (vielleicht können wir den Verursacher ja eingrenzen). XVM hab ich drin - dass kann es aber nicht sein, da ich das nicht beim Crash aus dem Ordner geschoben habe. Bleiben bei mir nur noch Locastans Minimap und J1mB0`s Crosshair. Also wie siehts bei euch aus? Was für Mods nutzt ihr und bringt es bei euch was sie kurzfrisitig rauszunehmen?


----------



## DarkMo (28. April 2014)

wozu locastans minimap wenn du eh xvm nutzt? ^^ und als visir nutz ich deegies - bisher in den paar runden seit dem patch keine probs.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. April 2014)

Original-80 schrieb:


> Also die Crashes, bei denen es einem aus dem Spiel wirft und nicht wieder ins Game rein lässt (also erneuter und wiederholter Absturz im Kartenladeschirm solange die gespielte Runde läuft) liegen denke ich an installierten Mods.



Ich Spiel ohne Mods...


----------



## Original-80 (28. April 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wozu locastans minimap wenn du eh xvm nutzt? ^^ und als visir nutz ich deegies - bisher in den paar runden seit dem patch keine probs.



Ich denke einerseits Gewohnheit, aber andererseits hat bei XVM in seiner letzten Variante die Map nicht richtig funktioniert. Die Symbole TD, Heavy and Co. waren teils vertauscht und die Beschriftung hatte auch irgendeine Macke. Außerdem hatte ich bisher keine Lust XVM noch anzupassen (die Farbgebung/Sichtbarkeit der Viewrange/Renderdist.-linien und der zuletzt gespotteten Fahrzeuge war lausig), deshalb hab ich Locastan drübergeklatscht.

Aber dein Cross-hair muss ich glaub ich mal ausprobieren. Mal sehen ob es zuviel an Infos sind oder ob ich gut mit zurechtkomme.

@Zappaesk: Kann nur berichten wie es bei mir war. Und wie gesagt bei nem Crash kam ich zuletzt gar nicht mehr zurück in die Runde, es sei denn ich hab meine Mods rausgeschoben. Schien mir dann doch als recht eindeutiges Zeichen für Probleme mit den Mods (evtl. natürlich auch auf deren Einbindung durch WoT selbst). Aber wenn das bei dir nicht möglich ist weis ich auch erstmal nicht weiter.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. April 2014)

Original-80 schrieb:


> Also die Crashes, bei denen es einem aus dem Spiel wirft und nicht wieder ins Game rein lässt (also erneuter und wiederholter Absturz im Kartenladeschirm solange die gespielte Runde läuft) liegen denke ich an installierten Mods. Hatte es Gestern wieder vermehrt und habe profilaktisch den Resmod-Ordner offen gelassen und die Dateien nach dem Crash auf den Desktop rübergeschoben, das Spiel wieder gestartet und siehe da ich kam (mit Glück sogar manchmal noch am Leben) wieder ins Match.


 

Ich spiele auch ohne Mods bei mir funktioniert seit 9.0 sowieso die stats bei xvm nicht mehr egal ob ich es aktiviert habe auf deren hp oder nicht


----------



## JonnyDee (22. Juli 2014)

Sofern bei euch aktiv, probiert mal Vsync im Nvidia Treiber aus zu schalten und im Spiel auch und zusätzlich FOV (Dynamische Sichtfeld).

Die Info habe ich auch einen englischen Forum und bei mir Funkt das super. Ich habe seit dem keine Desktopcrashes mehr.


MfG
da
Jonny


----------

